# Iranian Airforce Breitling Watch



## Wife2Be (May 28, 2005)

Hi all, sorry, new to this.

In 1970 (or so) Breitling made about 500 watches for the Iranian Airforce. My husband-to-be wants one. As part of our tradition, the bride give the groom a watch at their wedding. I would love to give him this one. Does anyone know where I can find one?

They sell for $500-700 each - I'm willing to pay a bit of a premium.

Please contact me at [email protected]

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum









Bit specialised that









Ive heard about them but never seen one or seen them discussed here









Good luck!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

As I recall these were Breitling Navitimer watches; you could expect to pay US$1500 plus.

Haven't seen one for sale for quite a while.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had an Iraq Airforce one the site a couple of years ago, I sold it for about Â£450 I think.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I know a mate. who has an Algerian Airforce watch. Valued at upto Â£1000

Bry



Roy said:


> I had an Iraq Airforce one the site a couple of years ago, I sold it for about Â£450 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There's one for sale on a Canadian website (although the watch is in Holland) for CAD $1500 which is about Â£650.

The photo is extremely fuzzy though. I wouldn't risk it.

Google iranian +breitling


----------



## Wife2Be (May 28, 2005)

A friend of mine picked up two in Paris for around $750. There was one on eBay for $1350 (that just sold). I had it appraised so I can buy it, but the appraiser said it is valued at $500-700. So, I didn't go for it, now it's sold.

Thanks for your replies - I'm still hopeful!

Anyone else with any idea would be greatly appreciated!


----------

